# dead yard



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

was told today i have grub worms and chinch bugs. what do i do, as in pesticides and actions such as removing the dead grass, etc? the company that came out wants $480.00 to treat my yard. my house is on 2 very large lots.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

no matter what you do,youll still have to kill the grubs/cinch bugs.id go ahead ans spray now and maybe look at re soding come February.then again,how big a spot did they get ?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My neighbor had them pretty bad one year. The new owner was able to save the lawn but not without a lot of watering.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

probably about 25% of my yard total.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I had then in League City. I put down some broadcast pellets that killed the grubs. Not sure about the Chinch bug. Neighbor said I had them, but put grub killer out and solved the problem. If you have grubs you can check...simply dig into the ground and you'll find them. If they are bad enough you should find them in a 12"x12" area.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Your yard may not be at a loss just yet. If you want to try and do it yourself, first get some spectracide triazicide granules. Then rake up as much of the dead grass as possible. Put the spectracide down and water invery well. Its more effective if you can apply the spectracide just prior to some rain fall. This spectracide will kill grubworms, chinch, fleas, and many other insects.
Your grass may return this season. But if it is St Agustine and it does not grow back it most likely will next spring.
Their is also a place here in houston that can help with any lawn problems http://www.southwestfertilizer.com/ call these guys they are good.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

how long should i wait to mow after spraying ?


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

First of all I would use the granuales with a spreader. I would wait at least three days after mowing. Put the granuales down, then not mow for at least three days.
Water it in very well. The spray is good to treat your yard for bugs like fleas, ticks, ants. The granuals will kill all bugs but when you water it in it will also kill those under the ground like the grub worms. Good Luck....


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Remember to rack the dead spots real good and remove as muck of the dead grass as you can...


----------

